# i need help in wiring a switch panel....



## frizz1 (Jun 18, 2009)

if im going to want to have a switch panel in my boat that turns on the live well, trolling motor,lights.....what do i need?

like a circuit breaker?fuses? what will i need to do to be able to have that switch panel?

thanks


----------



## RStewart (Jun 18, 2009)

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_861____SearchResults
i got the 6 switch panel. it has fuses already in it. all you do is connect a wire from pos and neg from battery to panel. then run a wire from panel to hot side of item you are powering, then ground the item to the battery. i wire trolling motor straight to battery since it has its own switch. i hope this makes sense.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 19, 2009)

This thread will show what I did: https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=6062
Worked out real nice. Feel free to PM me if you like.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 19, 2009)

here's another one
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=8256&start=0


----------



## cjldad (Jun 20, 2009)

Those are great replys.. Should answer what you need.. I didn't read through them, but I will adise to size your wire correct for your fuses/device running.. 15amp is 14ga wire.. Looks like most switch panels come with 15amp fused circuits.. And make certain the power wire running to the switch panel from your battery is properly sized and fused as well.. Electrical fires while in the water are no fun.. If you have any further questions, please ask........


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 21, 2009)

Autozone sells a ATP stype 6 fuse panel now for around $8, but you need to put your own switches in a nother panel. I don't know why they still sell glass fuse panels like the Seadog that bass pro has. The ATP fuses can be replaced with circuit breakers too.

Jamie


----------



## linesider (Aug 4, 2010)

cjldad or anyone else who can help me with this, I have been looking around the different threads because I'm re-wiring my jonboat. I bought a 6 panel switch with circuit breakers. The breakers are rated for 7 amps individually. I asked in a different thread if the 7 amp individual cb's will be too much for what I'm hooking up to each. It's the typical nav and anchor lights (both on separate circuits), FF, bilge pump and a 12v outlet. I see everyone talking about the panels w/ the cb's or fuses built in but I thought I got the advice that the 7 amp cb's would be way too much and too dangerous for the lights since they pull less than 1 amp. I've been told I should go with anywhere from 3 to 5 amp cb's/fuses for the bilge pump. From what I've been reading, the FF doesn't pull much more than the lights. The one I'm using is a simple b/w and not color. I guess the 12v outlet could have a 7 amp. I'll be using that for the spotlight, recharging my phone or an aerator.

I want to be able to use my switch panel and cb combo since I paid too much for it but I want to wire everything correctly. What I can't figure out is why they make these cb or fuse switch panel combos w/ a relatively large individual amp size for each switch if the typical loads we use and their recommended cb/fuse sizes are way below what is being sold in these panels. I hope this makes sense. I can try to explain better if it doesn't. There are so many people buying (including me) and installing these pre-made panels and I can't figure out why if they are unsafe.

Maybe it all has to do with the wire size?

Thanks for any help and advice you can provide.


----------



## wis bang (Aug 7, 2010)

Just like wiring a panel in your home, each circuit breaker has the potential for multiple items. Like all the bedroom outlets go on one breaker. As long as you don't exceed the total capacity of the breaker, you can plug something into each outlet and have them all on at the same time. 

You could put all your lights on one CB and use individual switches, one for all your nav lights, one for your work lamps & as long as the total amps isn't over 7amps you are golden. 

You don't have to use every breaker right away, you can group some similar loads on one and set up others on some of the remaining ones leaving a spare, or two, for future additions. I'd leave the power outlet stand alone so you can plug in almost anything up to 7 amps w/ out affecting anything else.


----------

